

Disgruntled Grads: aw schools get flamed by growing number of ‘scam blogs’ - cwan
http://www.ctlawtribune.com/getarticle.aspx?ID=38218

======
olegious
I dropped out after my first year of law school, am I bitter about the $50K
that I spent? Not really- I knew what I was signing up for and the experience
taught me many things, the most important being that you should chase passions
instead of money. If you're smart, driven and working on something you're
passionate about, odds are you'll succeed- if you're chasing prestige or money
in an industry you hate, your chances of success (or at least your
satisfaction with your career choices) decline precipitously. Do I wish I
learned this without spending $50K? Sure, but what's done is done, no use
crying about it.

